# iPhone NOT WORKING with OEM iPod Interface



## EVO2TDI (Jun 28, 2006)

Has anyone tried to hook up an iPhone to their VW iPod interface? When I hook it up to my car, it says that the interface is not meant for the iPhone.. I had an iPod touch for about a week and it worked while plugged into the interface, but not the iPhone - and I'm pretty sure they use the same operating system....Thanks


----------



## EVO2TDI (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: iPhone NOT WORKING with OEM iPod Interface (EVO2TDI)*

anyone?


----------



## grandtheftfob (Aug 21, 2006)

the phone just says that. cause it could have some gsm interference. but mine works fine just tell it not to go into airplane mode.
mine rings through the speakers


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (grandtheftfob)*

It should work it wil ljust lock the iPone screen. If you get another interfac welike the dice electronics unit you wont have that problem.


----------



## EVO2TDI (Jun 28, 2006)

thanks all. Is the phone really charging as well?


----------



## EVO2TDI (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (EVO2TDI)*

Just as an update, my iPhone still doesn't work with the interface. My head unit doesn't even recognize that there is a "CD EXT." connected. It also does not charge. VW really needs to step up and address this issue... for the time being I think i'll just get a cheap iPod just for the car..


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: (EVO2TDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EVO2TDI* »_Just as an update, my iPhone still doesn't work with the interface. My head unit doesn't even recognize that there is a "CD EXT." connected. It also does not charge. VW really needs to step up and address this issue... for the time being I think i'll just get a cheap iPod just for the car..

This really isn't a VW issue. Apple updates and introduces iPod's (and derivatives) faster than any automaker could contend with. If you read other car audio forums (and even customer feedback on merchant sites) there are quite a few people who are having issues with the new iPods and iPhones and their existing interfaces.
I personally will stick with the iPod hooked the the AUX interface of my car for that very reason...no compatability issues as long as apple doesn't screw around with the dock connector and render that cable useless too.
Good luck to and you should get with the guys at enfig they can help you.


----------



## WabbitTwax (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: iPhone NOT WORKING with OEM iPod Interface (EVO2TDI)*

My iPhone works pretty well with the OEM iPod adapter in my Rabbit's armrest. It charges, plays back playlists, etc. Phone rings thru stereo speakers when not in silent mode. I answer calls with my Bluetooth headset. This is with the latest iPhone firmware updates from Apple. Not sure about older versions of iPhone firmware. 
Only complaint is that iPhone is too tall and armrest won't close all the way when it's connected, but I just adjust the height of the armrest and all's cool. None of the included cradle adapters to hold the iPod in the slot fit the iPhone either, but no big deal. As someone else mentioned, you can't see the screen when it's in the armrest and it probably displays the VW logo screen anyway. Also, if you just ignore the "Airplane Mode" warning it goes away automatically when you turn on the radio. 
Wish VW would hurry up and offer an OEM Bluetooth handsfree option.


----------



## EVO2TDI (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: iPhone NOT WORKING with OEM iPod Interface (WabbitTwax)*

Hmm..I have the 1.1.1 firmware on my iPhone, maybe it's 1.1.2 would work? then I lose all of my wonderful jailbroken features/apps! Oh man, anyway i'll figure this thing out - thanks a lot for the feedback everyone


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPhone NOT WORKING with OEM iPod Interface (EVO2TDI)*

Oh yeah, The first firmware of the phone locked everything out.


----------



## EVO2TDI (Jun 28, 2006)

so now that I know the iPhone will not work in my car with firmware version 1.1.1, I tried using an iPod Classic. Still doesn't work, the car won't even recognize when it's plugged in or even charge it. Is there a setting I need to change to get it to work?


----------



## spencerjw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (EVO2TDI)*

Seems as though your thread has died. Have you found a fix for your situation yet?
Honestly it sounds like a bad head unit or a bad cable/connection between your adapter and the head unit. I'd take it to the dealership and show them that neither the iPhone nor the iPod Classic are working and tell them to fix it, should be an warranty issue.


----------



## EVO2TDI (Jun 28, 2006)

well, i installed the part and had to solder some wires so i dunno if they're gonna warranty anything...ive kinda just given up, i don't have the time to worry. Whats weird is the same thing comes up on the iPhone screen as it did at first. who knows


----------



## jnmowery (Mar 18, 2005)

*OEM iPod Adaptor and iPhone*

Under the original firmware my iPhone worked witht he OEM iPod adaptor. It would charge the iPod and show the song playing scrolling across the top part. 
Ever since the 1.1.1 firmware update however, it shows on the whole screen "iPod accessory" and sound only comes through 1 speaker. If I use my ipod it works fine so it's something to do with the phone.
This is the OEM iPod adaptor that makes the iPod "look" like the CD changer.


----------



## ericl (Nov 26, 2006)

My iPhone with 1.1.2 firmware is working fine with the OEM iPod adapter and '08 GTI. My only prob is not all the playlists are showing up. I have 5 playlists however only 4 show up. Weird.


----------

